# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Info, shqiptare që ekspozojne ne europe

## daydreamer

per te interesuarit qe ndodhen ne paris, 

*05 nov. 2005  * 
[Vernissage] gb agency : Petites compositions entre amis, Séquence 3 

La réception de luvre dart. *Alban Hajdinaj*, Loris Gréaud, Roman Ondák et Prachya Phinthong proposent un dialogue avec des uvres empreintes dune dimension fictionnelle.

----------

